# грузовой тоннаж вздулся в ноябре



## Mitiam

Всем привет!

Я редактирую один перевод из журнала об экономике, где есть такая фраза переведенная с английского:   "_Согласно информации __ATA__, их грузовой тоннаж вздулся в Ноябре, но в общих параметрах имел падающую тенденцию, которая довела индекс до самого низкого пункта за последние пять лет в Октябре._" 
 Не внедряясь в технические детали данного текста, я хочу понять можно ли так выразиться на русском, - правильно ли это?
 Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## AlexanderIII

Смысл выражения 0) *грузовой тоннаж вздулся в Ноябре* понятен, но звучит коряво, чувствуется, что это перевод с английского "в лоб" (т.е. подстрочный). _ В_ариант далеко не самый удачный. Лучше было бы сказать "Тоннаж перевозок значительно (существенно) возрос (вырос). Неудачны также выражения 1) "_их грузовой тоннаж _", 2) "_в общих параметрах имел падающую тенденцию_", 3) "_довела индекс до самого низкого пункта". То есть ответ на Ваш вопрос можно сформулировать так: если выражения 1)-3) Вас не смущают, то и выражение 0) не должно смущать, в противном случае весь процитированный отрывок лучше переписать по-русски._


----------



## Kolan

Mitiam said:


> _вздулся в Ноябре,_
> _..._ можно ли так выразиться на русском, - правильно ли это?


На русском - нельзя. Но можно на английском - inflated in November. 

Похоже, что на русский переводил человек, у которого родной английский.


----------



## Carrie2

kolan said:


> Похоже, что на русский переводил человек, у которого родной английский.


Хотя не оябзательно. К сожалению, многие переводчики переводят дословно даже тогда, когда они переводят на свой родной язык.


----------



## Kolan

carrie2 said:


> Хотя не оябзательно. К сожалению, многие переводчики переводят дословно даже тогда, когда они переводят на свой родной язык.


Тут ведь не просто дословно, а хуже. Я где-то допускаю, что халтурщик с родным русским способен написать "*вздулся*" по отношению к тоннажу (так как слово это всё-таки русское), но он никогда не напишет название месяца "*Н*оябрь" с заглавной буквы в тексте подобного рода. Зато переводчик с родным английским сделает это легко.


----------



## Carrie2

Вы правы.


----------



## Kolan

carrie2 said:


> Вы правы.


Почти. Из этого правила есть одно исключение в пользу переводчика-англофона, если речь идёт о Великом Октябре. Есть даже такой фильм: "Ленин в Октябре". Например, снабжение хлебом населения могло достичь "its five-year lowest point in October (октябрь 1917-го)".


----------



## Q-cumber

По-моему, это просто "электронный" перевод.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> По-моему, это просто "электронный" перевод.


В электронном никогда не будет написано "_Ноябрь_", "_Октябрь_".


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> В электронном никогда не будет написано "_Ноябрь_", "_Октябрь_".



Всё зависит от конкретной программы. Перевод слишком "механический". Мне кажется, человек не стал бы переводить текст таким образом ... даже если он иностранец.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Всё зависит от конкретной программы. Перевод слишком "механический". Мне кажется, человек не стал бы переводить текст таким образом ... даже если он иностранец.


Дело в том, что электронный переводчик опирается на (электронные же) словари, но немыслимо себе представить, что хоть в каком-то серьёзном словаре будет написано по-русски *Ноябрь,* с заглавной буквы.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Дело в том, что электронный переводчик опирается на (электронные же) словари, но немыслимо себе представить, что хоть в каком-то серьёзном словаре будет написано по-русски *Ноябрь,* с заглавной буквы.



В принципе, логично. Возможно, программа была совсем "кривая".


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> В принципе, логично. Возможно, программа была совсем "кривая".


Но вы же не будете утверждать, что приведённый выше перевод плох, если считать его машинным. Если бы некая система компьютерного перевода начала систематически выдавать подобные результаты, то это было бы величайшим достижением науки.


----------



## Ptak

> Я где-то допускаю, что халтурщик с родным русским способен написать "вздулся" ... но он никогда не напишет название месяца "*Н*оябрь" с заглавной буквы в тексте подобного рода.


Носители русского уже *повсеместно* пишут "Английский язык", "Американцы", "Русские" и т.п. Так что и "Ноябрь" могут написать запросто. Особенно имея перед глазами английский текст.


----------



## Mitiam

Добрый день!
Большое всем спасибо за столь подробный анализ моего поста ! 

Что касается переводчика данного предложения, то она студент на факультете иностранных языков и её первый язык считается английским; хотя она и родилась в СССР. 
 О правописании месяцев с маленькой буквы (на русском языке), прекрасно знаю, но я был так занят мыслями о "тоннаже перевозок", что я об этом просто не подумал, а написал версию перевода в " brut"... pardon.

Мы в конце-концов остановились на таком переводе : "Согласно информации ATA, тоннаж перевозок возрос только в ноябре, имея в общих параметрах ослабляющуюся тенденцию,  которая довела индекс до самого низкого пункта за последние пять лет в октябре."

PS. Хотя, вероятно - это не самая идеальная версия.


----------



## Kolan

mitiam said:


> Мы в конце концов остановились на таком переводе : "Согласно информации ata, тоннаж перевозок возрос только в ноябре, имея в общих параметрах ослабляющуюся тенденцию, которая довела индекс до самого низкого пункта за последние пять лет в октябре."


"... имея общим параметром тенденцию к ослаблению, которая в октябре привела к опусканию индекса до самой низкой точки за последние пять лет."


----------



## Q-cumber

mitiam said:


> "Согласно информации ata, тоннаж перевозок возрос только в ноябре, имея в общих параметрах ослабляющуюся тенденцию,  которая довела индекс до самого низкого пункта за последние пять лет в октябре."
> 
> ps. Хотя, вероятно - это не самая идеальная версия.



Вы меня извините, но мне, как "русскоязычному обывателю", такой перевод совершенно непонятен....то есть я даже не вполне улавливаю, о чём вообще идёт речь в данном предложении. Выражения: "ослабляющаяся тенденция", "в общих параметрах", "до самого низкого пункта" звучат просто как какой-то бессмысленный набор слов. Если вы приведёте оригинальную фразу английскую фразу, мы с удовольствием поможем вам её перевести.


----------



## Mitiam

Да конечно, вот текст предложения на английском:
The ATAs' index of monthly freight tonnage blipped up in November, but basically has been on a downward trend that saw it hit its lowest mark in five years the month before.


----------



## Kolan

Fair enough... "Индекс ATA месячного объёма грузовых перевозок слегка подскочил в ноябре, но/хотя до того в основном сохранял тенденцию к понижению, достигнув (своего) пятилетнего минимума в предыдущем месяце."


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Fair enough... "Индекс ATA месячного объёма грузовых перевозок слегка подскочил в ноябре, но до того в основном сохранял тенденцию к понижению, достигнув (своего) пятилетнего минимума в предыдущем месяце."



Вот это - другое дело!   ...пара робких возражений: по поводу "до того" и "в предыдущем месяце" (звучит двусмысленно - то ли это "декабрь", то ли - "октябрь")

Может так: "Индекс ежемесячных объёмов грузовых перевозок ATA слегка подскочил в ноябре, но в целом сохранял тенденцию к понижению, достигнув (своего) пятилетнего минимума за месяц до того."
 ?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Вот это - другое дело!  ...пара робких возражений: по поводу "до того" и "в предыдущем месяце" (звучит двусмысленно - то ли это "декабрь", то ли - "октябрь")


"*До того*" нужно для передачи на РЯ сравнительно менее употребительного, но важного английского глагольного времени Present Perfect, так как иных средств, кроме экспликативных, в РЯ для этого нет. В конструкции "за месяц до того" эта грамматическая роль теряется.

Подумав, я бы теперь сказал "в *предшествующем* месяце", из соображений стиля и просто для благозвучия. Хотя двусмысленности вроде не было и в первом варианте.

И ещё:

Basically - в основном
Generally, in general - в общем
Integrally, in total - в целом

На это иногда следует обращать внимание, и особенно, для обеспечения двусторонней переводимости, как в данном случае.


----------

